# Passt Kühler ins Gehäuse?



## KnackRackBistro (13. Juli 2013)

*Passt Kühler ins Gehäuse?*

Hi,
ich kaufe mir demnächst einen neuen selbst zusammengestellten PC und deshalb frage ich lieber nach ob der Kühler
be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 in das Gehäuse Corsair Carbide Series 200R Midi Tower mit dem Mainboard ASRock Fatal1ty H87 Performance Intel H87 passt.. 

Der Rest ist dann:
Intel Core i5 4670K, 2048MB ZOTAC GeForce GTX 770 Aktiv PCIe, 480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9, 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM, LG Electronics GH24NS95 DVD-RW SATA, Edimax Netzwerkkarte EN-9260TX-E 1 Port, 120GB Samsung 840 Basic Series 2.5", 1000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.12. 

Ich weiß nicht ob der Rest auch wichtig ist, es wäre nur gut zu wissen wenn etwas nicht passt und falls etwas nicht passt könntet ihr mir einen Vorschlag machen?

Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Passt Kühler ins Gehäuse?*

Nein, der passt definitiv nicht rein,
es sei denn Du nimmst einen Fäustel in die Hand .


----------



## KnackRackBistro (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Passt Kühler ins Gehäuse?*

Hättest du dann einen guten Lüfter bis 65 € der passt?
D:


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Passt Kühler ins Gehäuse?*

Natürlich nicht, wenn man auf Geizhals schaut sieht man das der Kühler 16,7cm Bauhöhe hat und das Gehäuse nur 16cm bietet. Beim Kühler vielleicht auf den Brocken 2 setzen und oder beim Gehäuse auf das Fractal Design Arc Midi R2


----------



## the_pierced (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Passt Kühler ins Gehäuse?*

Laut Angaben bei Caseking zu der Kühlerhöhe und dem Platz im Case, sollte der Kühler ins Gehäuse passen.

Alles andere schaut soweit ganz gut aus. Falls noch jemand Einwände hat, jetzt aufschreien .  Nur warum eine zusätzliche Netzwerkkarte? Auf dem Board ist doch ein Gbit-Lan Anschluss.

edit: lt Caseking HP max Kühlerhöhe 184 mm. Oder hab ich nen Knick in der Optik?


----------



## KnackRackBistro (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Passt Kühler ins Gehäuse?*

Gibt es noch andere Gehäuse oder Kühler?


----------



## Teutonnen (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Passt Kühler ins Gehäuse?*

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Corsair Carbide 200R Midi-Tower - schwarz

Max. CPU-Kühler-Höhe: 184mm 
Deine Kühlerhöhe: 167mm


passt


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Passt Kühler ins Gehäuse?*



KnackRackBistro schrieb:


> Gibt es noch andere Gehäuse oder Kühler?


 
Freilich, die gibt es wie Sand am Meer .
Suche Dir einfach ein schönes Case aus, und wir sagen Dir, welcher Kühler da rein passt .


----------



## KnackRackBistro (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Passt Kühler ins Gehäuse?*

auf der mindfactory seite steht, dass das gehäuse platz für höchsten 160mm hat.. stimmt es oder nicht?


----------



## the_pierced (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Passt Kühler ins Gehäuse?*

Wie wärs mit dem Kühler? https://geizhals.at/de/prolimatech-black-megahalems-kuehlkoerper-a668296.html

Der sollte auf jeden Fall in das Carbide 200R passen. Nur brauchst du für den dann noch extra Lüfter. Die sind nämlich nicht dabei.

Das mit den verschiedenen Angaben verwirrt mich jetzt aber auch. Ich schau direkt mal auf der Corsair HP. Da sollte definitiv richtig stehen, wir hoch der Kühler sein kann.

edit: lt Corsair HP max 160  mm. Dann hat Caseking nen Blödsinn stehen.

edit die 2te: den Prolimatech Megahalem gibts auch in andern Farben (silber, blau und rot eloxiert und eben schwarz), falls dir die Optik auch wichtig ist.


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Passt Kühler ins Gehäuse?*



KnackRackBistro schrieb:


> auf der mindfactory seite steht, dass das gehäuse platz für höchsten 160mm hat.. stimmt es oder nicht?


 
Das ist richtig, vorsichtshalber würde ich da noch 3-5 mm abziehen .


----------



## KnackRackBistro (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Passt Kühler ins Gehäuse?*

Würde der Kühler, das Mainboard und die anderen Komponenten in dem Aerocool Xpredator X1 oder BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower black/green passen?


----------



## the_pierced (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Passt Kühler ins Gehäuse?*

Aerocool XPredator X1 lt Geizhals max Kühlerhöhe 158 mm
Bitfenix Shinobi finde ich nix. 

Sag mal das Budget für Case an. Dann ist es leichter dir etwas zu empfehlen.

Falls du doch das Corsair nehmen willst, dann wäre der Prolimatech Megahalem die bessere Alternative. Da hast du noch ca 1,3 cm Luft zum Seitendeckel.


----------



## KnackRackBistro (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Passt Kühler ins Gehäuse?*

Hmm.. dann nehme ich das Prolimatech Megahalem.
Reicht dann der 1,3 cm große Abstand und welchen Lüfter bräuchte ich dann? 120mm?
Sorry, ich kenn mich da nicht besonders gut aus


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Passt Kühler ins Gehäuse?*

Welches Case meinst Du denn jetzt ?


----------



## KnackRackBistro (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Passt Kühler ins Gehäuse?*

Ich mein jetzt den Corsair Carbide Series 200R... würde da auch der hier passen? Cooler Master Hyper T4 (RR-T4-18PK-R1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Der Kühler sollte auch den übertakteten i5 kühl halten <.<


----------



## the_pierced (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Passt Kühler ins Gehäuse?*

1,3 cm reichen dicke. Du kannst entweder 2x120 oder 2x140 mm Lüfter verbauen. Der 2te Lüfter ist aber kein muss. Einer auf der Ram seite nach hinten ausblasend reicht. 

Schau einfach mal auf der Caseking Seite. Da haben sie komplette Bundles. CPU Kühler und Lüfter. Da ist bestimmt was für dich dabei, was dich anspricht und ins Budget passt.


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Passt Kühler ins Gehäuse?*



KnackRackBistro schrieb:


> Ich mein jetzt den Corsair Carbide Series 200R... würde da auch der hier passen? Cooler Master Hyper T4 (RR-T4-18PK-R1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Der Kühler sollte auch den übertakteten i5 kühl halten <.<


 
Das kannst Du völlig vergessen, mit dieser Gurke kannst Du eine Non-K-CPU kühlen.
Falls Du richtig übertakten möchtest, musst Du ein bissel mehr Kohle locker machen .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Passt Kühler ins Gehäuse?*

Noch recht brauchbar könnte der alte Brocken sein, aber stimmt neben Caseking fand ich noch einen Test wo auch von der Höhe von 184 mm geschrieben wurde. Demnach würde ja jeder Kühler passen


----------



## KnackRackBistro (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Passt Kühler ins Gehäuse?*

hmm der be quiet! Shadow Rock PRO SR1 wäre gut dafür?
Ansonsten nehme ich ein größeres Gehäuse und den be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2


----------



## KnackRackBistro (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Passt Kühler ins Gehäuse?*

Kann mir jemand noch ein gutes Gehäuse zwischen 50 - 85 € empfehlen, bei dem der be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 passt?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Passt Kühler ins Gehäuse?*

Hatten wir doch schon, das Fractal Design Arc Midi R2. damit sind 1,4 cm Platz


----------

